#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Institutes not approved by AICTE

## vrishtisingh

Unapproved institutions by AICTE





  Similar Threads: Which is AICTE approved MBA colleges? Admissions for 9 tech colleges suspended by AICTE AICTE approval must for maritime courses, says AICTE chairman! FDI in multi brand retail is approved! The consumers are in for a treat!!

----------

